# [portage]A l'occasion de Gentoo 2006.1

## Jim Gentoo

Bonjour,

Je suis actuellement en Gentoo 2006.0 en instable (~x86)...

Ayant eu une fois un pepin, en instable, je me demandais si à l'occasion de la sortie de Gentoo 2006.1, ce n'était pas l'occasion de changer purement et simplement l'ACCEPT_KEYWORD en x86 dans le make.conf pour passer en stable ?...

A savoir j'ai  XFCE 4.3.90.2 comme paquets masqués installés.

Je n'ai jamais osé pratiquer cette méthode

----------

## kaworu

Salut !

Juste pour dire que sous Gentoo il n'y pas de version (contrairement à d'autres distrib, toutes les autres en faite) ! c'est à dire que 2006.1 c'est juste un profile, et que ta Gentoo est à jour même avec un vieux profile, ça n'influence pas la version des paquets.

Le problème de passer de ~arch à arch ne sera pas plus simple avec la sortie d'un nouveau profile.

----------

## Trevoke

Passer de stable a instable est facile. L'inverse est quasiment impossible.

Je l'ai fait une fois (donc c'est possible) mais c'est une mauvaise idee.

----------

## sireyessire

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Passer de stable a instable est facile. L'inverse est quasiment impossible.
> 
> Je l'ai fait une fois (donc c'est possible) mais c'est une mauvaise idee.

 

ah ouais c'est si dur que ça?

moi je verrais bien une solution mais elle est un peu chiante et longue: tu fais une regression dans le temps.

C'est-à-dire que tu repasses en ARCH="x86" (si tu étais en ~x86)

là ça devient plus marrant: tu remplis ton package.keywords avec toutes les versions de paquet que tu as actuellement. Et au fur et à mesure qu'ils passeront stables ou que des versions stables plus récentes sortiront ton système re-migrera vers un profil complètement stable.

alors c'est pas du tout cuit, il se peut qu'il y ait quelque effets de bord mais sans doute moins que de faire ça bourrin, mais c'est un processus lent.

Le seul point technique est la conception du package.keywords mais à partir de la sortie d'un emerge -e world et avec un éditeur de texte (VIM) déçent ça doit le faire.  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Trevoke

Oui, en effet, ce que tu prescris devrait marcher.

Je l'avais fait a la bourrin (ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=x86 et emerge -e world), ce qui m'avait bien amuse a la fin...

C'est juste vraiment pas recommande  :Smile: 

----------

## kopp

Ceci risque de devenir drole si des paquets disparaissent de l'arbre. ça arrive des fois même si je pense que le seul exemples qui me vient existe avec des paquets hardmasked

----------

## Jim Gentoo

En fait, j'avais compris que le passage à un autre profil c'était aussi pour les dévellopeurs l'occasion de dire "la branche testing est assez homogène pour en faire la branche stable".

Bon, bah, vu vos réponses, je vais rester en testing   :Smile: 

Merci

----------

## titoucha

La méthode que tu as cité en exemple dans ton premier post je l'ai utilisé sur une machine et ça c'est bien passé, c'est assez long et le plus chiant c'est de chaque mise à jour éditer ton fichier package.keyword et suprimer le fichier qui vient de passer en stable, mais bon plus ça avance plus le fichier est petit   :Wink: 

C'est vrai que j'ai eu quelques effets de bord mais rien de vraiment grâve, donc c'est faisable avec de la patience.

----------

## loopx

 *Jim Gentoo wrote:*   

> Ayant eu une fois un pepin, en instable, je me demandais si à l'occasion de la sortie de Gentoo 2006.1, ce n'était pas l'occasion de changer purement et simplement l'ACCEPT_KEYWORD en x86 dans le make.conf pour passer en stable ?...

 

Quelle drole d'idée   :Shocked: 

Justement, vite qu'il vienne le profile, ca nous fera peut etre des trucs à compiler .... Ah non, juste, ca changera casiment rien  :Sad: 

----------

## titoucha

Mais tu dois déjà l'avoir le nouveau profile   :Wink: 

----------

## loopx

Ah wai ?   :Laughing: 

```

loop-nb script # eselect profile list

Available profile symlink targets:

  [1]   default-linux/x86/2006.0 *

  [2]   default-linux/x86/no-nptl

  [3]   default-linux/x86/no-nptl/2.4

  [4]   default-linux/x86/2006.1/desktop

  [5]   hardened/x86

  [6]   hardened/x86/2.6

```

J'avais vu mais pk Desktop ??? Je savais pas trop quoi faire   :Rolling Eyes: 

EDIT:

```

loop-nb script # eselect profile list

Available profile symlink targets:

  [1]   default-linux/x86/2006.0

  [2]   default-linux/x86/no-nptl

  [3]   default-linux/x86/no-nptl/2.4

  [4]   default-linux/x86/2006.1/desktop

  [5]   hardened/x86

  [6]   hardened/x86/2.6

loop-nb script # eselect profile set 4

loop-nb script # emerge

!!! Your current profile is deprecated and not supported anymore.

!!! Please upgrade to the following profile if possible:

        default-linux/x86/2006.0

To upgrade do the following steps:

This is the Gentoo/x86 development profile not intended for end-users.

If you still want to use this: We don't care if it breaks your system,

expect this to change whenever we feel like it with absolutely no warning,

including changing to be unusable. If you would like to switch to a supported

profile, do the following:

# emerge -n '>=sys-apps/portage-2.0.51'

# cd /etc

# rm make.profile

# ln -s ../usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2006.0 make.profile

2006/07/27 - Chris Gianelloni <wolf31o2@gentoo.org>

```

Hum? J'ai comme l'impression que j'ai encore fais le singe   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## geekounet

Relance un emerge --sync, ton profil 2006.1 n'est pas à jour  :Smile: 

Pour le desktop en plus, c'est parce que ya 2 profils séparés maintenant : 2006.1/desktop et 2006.1/server  :Smile: 

----------

## titoucha

Je viens de faire une synchro et je n'ai pas de profile server, c'est grâve docteur   :Rolling Eyes: 

```
Ulysse mozilla-firefox # eselect profile list

Available profile symlink targets:

  [1]   default-linux/amd64/2006.1 *

  [2]   default-linux/amd64/2006.1/desktop

  [3]   default-linux/amd64/2006.0/no-symlinks

  [4]   default-linux/amd64/2006.1/no-multilib

  [5]   hardened/amd64

  [6]   hardened/amd64/multilib

```

----------

## geekounet

Une erreur des devs si j'ai bien compris : http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.linux.gentoo.devel/41843/focus=41843

----------

## titoucha

C'est pas que pour l'instant il n'y a pas encore de profile serveur supporté et qu'il faut se rapporter au projet hardened, enfin c'est ce que je comprend   :Question: 

L'erreur c'est dans l'orthographe du lien dans le premier message.

----------

## DuF

En lisant ce message, je me suis dit tiens je vais taper une commande pour voir :

```
genduf ~ # eselect profile list 

!!! Error: Failed to get a list of valid profiles

exiting.

```

C'est grave docteur ?

----------

## loopx

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Je viens de faire une synchro et je n'ai pas de profile server, c'est grâve docteur  
> 
> ```
> Ulysse mozilla-firefox # eselect profile list
> 
> ...

 

moi non plus, et j'ai pas le no-lultib  :Neutral: 

```

loop-nb loopx # eselect profile list

Available profile symlink targets:

  [1]   default-linux/x86/2006.1 *

  [2]   default-linux/x86/no-nptl

  [3]   default-linux/x86/no-nptl/2.4

  [4]   default-linux/x86/2006.1/desktop

  [5]   hardened/x86

  [6]   hardened/x86/2.6

```

----------

## loopx

Heu, pour mon serveur, je veux passer en hardened, je prend quoi ?????

2.6 j'imagine ?

```

  [5]   hardened/x86

  [6]   hardened/x86/2.6

```

----------

## man in the hill

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Je viens de faire une synchro et je n'ai pas de profile server, c'est grâve docteur  
> 
> ```
> Ulysse mozilla-firefox # eselect profile list
> 
> ...

 

je crois bien que tu es en profile serveur et que tu ferais mieux de passer en desktop , du moins c'est ce qui m 'est arrivé quand j'ai synchronisé sur le profile 2006.1 et voulu faire une update et quasiment tout mes paquets avaient la use -x ! 

@ Loopx : Sûrement mais c'est ds le noyau que cela se passe pour configurer grsecurity ... Moi cela fait longtemps que je n'ai pas upgradé mon serveur , pas envie qu'il crash ...

@+

----------

## geekounet

 *loopx wrote:*   

>  *titoucha wrote:*   Je viens de faire une synchro et je n'ai pas de profile server, c'est grâve docteur  
> 
> ```
> Ulysse mozilla-firefox # eselect profile list
> 
> ...

 

Le multilib, c'est que pour les amd64  :Wink: 

----------

## loopx

Ben en fait, j'ai déjà mon noyaux et tout et tout en hardened... Juste que j'a pas encore le profil   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## CryoGen

Chez moi le profile 2006.1 n'apparaissait pas avec eselect ^^ pourtant il y etait bien...  :Wink: 

----------

## titoucha

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> 
> 
> je crois bien que tu es en profile serveur et que tu ferais mieux de passer en desktop , du moins c'est ce qui m 'est arrivé quand j'ai synchronisé sur le profile 2006.1 et voulu faire une update et quasiment tout mes paquets avaient la use -x ! 
> 
> @+

 

Je sais pas en quoi j'étais car tout était ok par contre dès que j'ai passé en desktop il m'a fais un joli b*** il voulait me remettre l'oss, m'enlever le tiff et d'autres variantes, j'ai laissé sur ce profile et mis les USE à jour et maintenant c'est ok.

----------

## olivier elmekki

Ca a vraiment un intérêt de passer à un profile récent?

  D'après ce que j'ai vu dans les répertoires des diférents profils, il s'agit plus des uses et versions par défaut, donc je suppose que ça sert surtout à l'install du systême, non?

  Je suis encore sur un profil 2005, et ça n'a pas l'air de poser de problèmes...

----------

## PabOu

 *olivier elmekki wrote:*   

> Ca a vraiment un intérêt de passer à un profile récent?
> 
>   D'après ce que j'ai vu dans les répertoires des diférents profils, il s'agit plus des uses et versions par défaut, donc je suppose que ça sert surtout à l'install du systême, non?
> 
>   Je suis encore sur un profil 2005, et ça n'a pas l'air de poser de problèmes...

 

Oui et non..

En général, c'est vrai, il n'y a que des flags USE qui changent... Mais ce n'est pas toujours le cas.

Il faut changer quand portage te dit que le tien est trop vieux, sinon ce n'est pas obligatoire ;)

Maintenant avec la 2006.1, il y a un changement de taille : l'abandon de LinuxThreads pour NPTL (avant c'était les deux), et les useflags qui vont bien sont par défaut avec la 2006.1

----------

